# Pictures looks soft and fuzzy (hazy)



## AlitiaNaude (May 27, 2011)

Hi. I have a NEW Fujifil S3300 camera. I am a aim and shoot photographer - not proffesional at all. My camera is new and the lens is clean. Most of my pictures come out soft, hazy and fuzzy, yet in focus. 10% of my pictures are bright and sharp - the way I want them to be. I use the camera's auto mode. Can you please give some advice? Thanks. Alitia

Please look at the photo at 
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150189309946205.306356.586041204&l=9f57b8abe1


----------



## misstwinklytoes (May 27, 2011)

:addpics:


----------



## chaosrealm93 (May 27, 2011)

haha XD love the sign waving smileys ^^


----------



## Kbarredo (May 27, 2011)

well if you shoot on auto then its hard to tell what the main reason is. If it was a low light situation then your camera would have slowed the shutter down causing that blur. Or like me you could have had a finger print on the lens.


----------



## AlitiaNaude (May 28, 2011)

At MissTwinklyToes, You made the effort to write me a message with smiley faces and flags and you even have a supporter &#8230; but it was too much effort to click on the link to my photo that I provided &#8230; makes me wonder about you.


----------



## misstwinklytoes (May 28, 2011)

Lots of people wonder about me!  You're not alone!


----------



## Railphotog (May 28, 2011)

I checked your photo, it seems to me the focus is on the blanket behind the baby and not on the eyes.  Perhaps you were too close, and the camera's closest focusing distance was on the blanket?    I don't see any haze or other problems.


----------



## misstwinklytoes (May 28, 2011)

Oh and do you happen to know the settings the photo was taken?  The photo was not really look hazy to me...  Eyes look in good focus  Might be a bit underexposed?


----------



## misstwinklytoes (May 28, 2011)

Maybe so about the blanket.... I don'thave my glasses on.


----------



## misstwinklytoes (May 28, 2011)

Wait.. what are you trying to achieve?  Everything in extreme focus or baby in focus and blanket not?


----------



## mrpink (May 28, 2011)

AlitiaNaude said:


> At MissTwinklyToes, You made the effort to write me a message with smiley faces and flags and you even have a supporter &#8230; but it was too much effort to click on the link to my photo that I provided &#8230; makes me wonder about you.


 
You started a new thread asking us for our help and advice.... but you did not even put forth the effort to embed your image directly into the thread.  Makes me really wonder about you.

FYI to everyone, Facebook links can carry viruses- no one should ever click on one without knowing the source directly.






p!nK


----------



## AlitiaNaude (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas and advice. I was not aware of facebook links carrying virusses - sorry for that! When I posted the message I tried to embed the photo as mrpink advises, but somehow the photo did not load correctly so I used the facebook link. Will try again when I post a new picture.


----------



## KmH (May 30, 2011)

AlitiaNaude said:


> but it was too much effort to click on the link to my photo that I provided  makes me wonder about you.


No need to wonder, it shows she's smarter than you are.
 Clicking on unsolicited links is just one way hackers attempt to put malware on someone else's computers.

It is a best practice to NOT click on unsolicited links, like yours.


----------



## vtf (May 30, 2011)

mrpink said:


> AlitiaNaude said:
> 
> 
> > At MissTwinklyToes, You made the effort to write me a message with smiley faces and flags and you even have a supporter &#8230; but it was too much effort to click on the link to my photo that I provided &#8230; makes me wonder about you.
> ...


 
I lost a computer worth of information clicking on a link in a google search. Any link can be loaded with a virus.


----------

